# Corrupted IPod?



## mwilkie40 (Sep 14, 2006)

After downloading 7.0, I sometimes get ITunes telling me that it seems as if my IPod is corrupt and I may need to restore it or disconnect/reconnect it after coming out of power-save mode. I leave my IPod docked constantly and was wondering if anyone else has run into this problem and has fixed it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Snaffle (Sep 20, 2006)

I ran into this problem with my 3rd Generation iPod, when I did install iTunes 7. It's kind of funny too, because it happend right after I baught the updated version of the iPod video. I still haven't figured out the problem though.


----------



## gary bottroff (Oct 25, 2006)

My video 60 ipod did the same thing. I used the free 7 itunes+ ipod download for a new computer. I had 12gb to transfer so I went to bed. I checked computer/ipod in the mourning. I tunes was loaded with all my songs/videos fron ipod. But ipod was and still is in do not disconnect screen. I've done the 5 r's. I've even used a diferent computer to restore  ect, the 5 r's. whats next. does someboby know how to fix my ipod? Please help. I used a new cable too.


----------



## nazgurl92 (Jan 17, 2007)

my 30 gb video ipod does the same thing. i plug it into itunes and it says that ipod is corrupted and if i want to restore it or i can disconnect and connect it again. i restore it everytime and then it says ur ipod is restoring. it  says it will appear in the screen after it has restarted. so when it shows up again the same message comes that it's corrupted! i have also tried the 5 r's and i have no idea what to do!!


----------



## White-Knight (Jan 25, 2007)

Areet peeps?

My iPod Nano 4gb has done the same untill i reset it. This is not formatting it, this is like a total reboot if you like.

To reset your iPod, hold down the MENU and MIDDLE buttons down simultaniously for 5 seconds. a picture of the apple logo will appear on screen and then the menu will re-appear. This DOES NOT erase your music.


----------



## piddlepants (Apr 6, 2007)

I have owned an ipod for about 3 years. Everything was fine until I tried to load in about 20 new tunes. Suddenly the ipod froze so I did all the 
usual resetting etc and restore. But now after restore all Itunes keeps saying is
the ipod is corrupt. So I go through the whole process again but it wont shift from the Corrupt position at the end of the day.

Is there anything I can do about this or do I need to buy a new ipod :-(

Please help.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## White-Knight (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi there piddlepants (interesting name!)

I have three thoughts to your problem here!

My first thought is this. I doubt it, but if the new iTunes is not that "atuned" to the older iPods, then it might be that iTunes is not communicating with the iPod - or that particular iTunes is faulty and may need re-installing.

The second thought is that given it is 3 years old, your iPod may be a "sort of Proto-type" and has a lower life expectancy than those we have on sale today. It is possible that because of the everyday use has resulted in a final breakdown - being what could possible be a damaged hard disk inside the iPod. 

This is a bit more far-fetched than the above but... it is possible that one of the tunes that you have added to the iPod contains an infective piece of data which has either damaged iTunes or the iPod.

I am not a genius - and there is possibly a slightly different reason, but they are possible!


----------



## pinkbaby (May 2, 2008)

I have a newer ipod 160gb and I am having the same problem.  I connect it to the computer and it will disconnect.  Then it will say that Ipod is corrupt.  I have to go through turning off the Ipod service and turning it back on for my Ipod to show up and stop giving me that message.  But it has done the same thing twice now.  Not sure what is wrong.


----------

